# Anybody know what this is?



## dixiecutter (Feb 13, 2017)

Dad found (as usual). We don't have a clue what it is. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Willjo (Feb 13, 2017)

The N.A.'s used this rock to grind down to dust for paint pigment and this rock could have been used for this. The mark on it looks like a plow scar.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 14, 2017)

Agree, looks like a pigment stone to me. Still a cool find.


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 14, 2017)

That's cool I have one that looks just like it. I figured it was some type of grinding surface. It's at my place in Tn. I'll get a pic when I can.


----------



## southernman13 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Stone*

2017021795170753.jpg
Here the one I found. Not sure if the picture loaded


----------



## Willjo (Feb 22, 2017)

You would have to show other side to tell if anything has been ground off of it.


----------

